# My Cabin in Idaho mountains



## AZ Jim (Feb 9, 2015)

At the time I had this I was also living in San Diego.  Visited a month a year.  Then Moved there year around for two winters.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 9, 2015)

What lake is that?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice setup Jim!  What were Winters like?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 9, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> What lake is that?



Bear Lake.  Right on the Utah Idaho line actually my place was about 100 yards from the border.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 9, 2015)

SNOW!  The plowed with a big Caterpillar plow and only up the mountain as far as someone lived year 'round.  I had enough of the winter struggle and sold it.  It was 28 miles to groceries, doctor, and all other businesses.  Beautiful in summer (it was about 7000' but winters drove me out.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 9, 2015)

Very nice, great views.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 9, 2015)

April, you get to where you hardly look at it.  I first thought I'd spend hours just looking but like anything else in abundance you begin to take it for granted.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh, I know the feeling, I live near one of top rated beaches I don't get over to it even a 1/4th of the time I used to when I first moved here.  I specifically moved to the area for the conviently located beaches. 

Do you like the area better where you moved aside from the weather?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2015)

WOW, that's some cabin....VERY nice, and beautiful view for sure!  Even if you take the view for granted, it's so good for overall well-being just to be in natural environments like that!   We've been to Idaho before camping, very nice state!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2015)

Beautiful, Jim. 

But that 28-mile thing would destroy me as well, unless I went back to driving.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice but I'd skip the winter. 

I remind myself not to take my views for granted and I do pretty well, especially when we go away for long trips and come back to it again.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2015)

beautiful Jim, and what a view!!

Tell me tho' did you have a problem with Rats  with being so remote and so close to the ocean?

My daughter lives in the mountains on 20,000 acres of Campo land, and she has quite a big rat population which would be completely out of control if it weren't for her rat destroyer dogs keeping them down..


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> beautiful Jim, and what a view!!
> 
> Tell me tho' did you have a problem with Rats  with being so remote and so close to the ocean?
> 
> My daughter lives in the mountains on 20,000 acres of Campo land, and she has quite a big rat population which would be completely out of control if it weren't for her rat destroyer dogs keeping them down..



No Holly.  I never even saw a field mouse but that is a fresh water lake.  No ocean near idaho.  Yes the view was great!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 10, 2015)

My favorite short vacation spot.  Raspberry shakes, Boating water skiing and avoiding the Bear Lake monster.  My father, and now my sister has a cabin near Lakota beach in Little Switzerland.   We still have 8 acres between Mink Creek and Preston in the Onieda Narrows, left at Ovid.  Snow is terrible unless you ski or snowmobile.  Terrific deer hunting back up Logan Canyon.  Yep been there done that.  Beautiful fall drive from Garden City to Logan, rivals anything the New England states can offer.  We liked camping on the east side less congestion.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 10, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> My favorite short vacation spot.  Raspberry shakes, Boating water skiing and avoiding the Bear Lake monster.  My father, and now my sister has a cabin near Lakota beach in Little Switzerland.   We still have 8 acres between Mink Creek and Preston in the Onieda Narrows, left at Ovid.  Snow is terrible unless you ski or snowmobile.  Terrific deer hunting back up Logan Canyon.  Yep been there done that.  Beautiful fall drive from Garden City to Logan, rivals anything the New England states can offer.  We liked camping on the east side less congestion.



I always wished there was a wider road between GC and Logan do I could maybe explore one of those caves though I might have been sorry if it was occupied.  The East side is where I would go from time to time just for a nice ride. At night my headlights would show literally hundreds of deer there.   I used to have a visiting Moose that would come right up and look in the kitchen window.   I've seen Elk herds of dozens run by my driveway.  It's loaded with wild critters up there.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 10, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Oh, I know the feeling, I live near one of top rated beaches I don't get over to it even a 1/4th of the time I used to when I first moved here.  I specifically moved to the area for the conviently located beaches.
> 
> Do you like the area better where you moved aside from the weather?



I have lived all over the Southwest. Calif., Idaho, Nevada, Arizona.  Each offers benefits and challenges.  The winters up there (cabin) were terrible, California got too expensive, Nevada just didn't feel right and here in AZ it gets very hot in summer but I love it here.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh ok, was wondering how you liked the area you are in now, I know I rather the heat than the cold any day.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 10, 2015)

Ideally if you can afford it having both in the right season would be perfect!


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 15, 2016)

AZ Jim said:


> View attachment 14195View attachment 14196View attachment 14197
> 
> At the time I had this I was also living in San Diego.  Visited a month a year.  Then Moved there year around for two winters.



I am so jealous!!! You have a beautiful place!


----------

